# Destructive Behaviour At Home



## eshookry (Feb 8, 2008)

My speagle is about a year old and we had adopted him from a shelter when he was 10 months. The background that was given to us was that a family had bought him and figured that he was not fitting in with a family of 4 young kids. He had also been left in a garage sometimes all day and was not really given a lot of attention.

Anyhow, since we brought him in to our family, he has been proven to be very loving and active (cocker spaniel and beagle mix). 

Tito (the dog) first started whining when we left him home and went to work, but that has died down as he is in a routine whereby he is in doggy daycare twice a week and at home 3 days a week, and on weekends he is with us to see the family and uncle Beco (my parents dog).

He was a good for a while but recently has started misbehaving at home. He is tipping the rubbish bin and eating anything edible, he has destroyed a remote control, and has ripped a jacket of mine.

I am baffled as to why he would be so destructive when left at home. He has many toys and even the simplest of things such as empty plastic bottles that make lots of noise, etc.

Does anyone have any suggestions as to how i can manage or change this behaviour???


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2008)

eshookry said:


> My speagle is about a year old and we had adopted him from a shelter when he was 10 months. The background that was given to us was that a family had bought him and figured that he was not fitting in with a family of 4 young kids. He had also been left in a garage sometimes all day and was not really given a lot of attention.
> 
> Anyhow, since we brought him in to our family, he has been proven to be very loving and active (cocker spaniel and beagle mix).
> 
> ...


My opinion is hes not mentally tired ! you walk him for an hour and half a day and he wont do half those things your talking about
Try it i bet i am right ! that dog needs longer walks !


----------



## bullbreeds (Jan 14, 2008)

I agree longer walks and get him some toys/chews to keep him ocupied.
If he's whining when he's left alone then try leaving the t.v or radio on for him.


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2008)

bullbreeds said:


> I agree longer walks and get him some toys/chews to keep him ocupied.
> If he's whining when he's left alone then try leaving the t.v or radio on for him.


Yeah those hard toys has worked for my dogs,but my mum must have bought £40 worth of them toys and her dogs didnt touch them


----------



## bullbreeds (Jan 14, 2008)

I give mine pork chews and bones, admitted they dont last very long but they help stop them from getting bored. You can put stuff inside them kongs too which is good.


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2008)

Kongs are great,have you thought about a crate/cage to keep him confined while you are out.

Some dogs are destructive when left,as a child we had a cross breed and he was extremely destructive,you could walk him miles,it made no difference,he ripped down curtains ate window frames,helped himself to the contents of the fridge,trashed the cupboards,ate the seatbelts in the car,you name it he did it.......


----------



## bullbreeds (Jan 14, 2008)

Blimey, I bet he never ate his dinner!.......


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2008)

bullbreeds said:


> Blimey, I bet he never ate his dinner!.......


Your right lol 
Because he was a stray for so long,he would never eat food put down for him,he had to think he was stealing it.


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

its not bad behavour he sounds like his bored
give him a kong and stuff it with sticky food that will help to keep him busy and long walks as well.
or while your out you could crate him with the kong then he will not beable to chew.
and it will be his own space then.


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2008)

The only thing i know ladys is that when i dont walk any of my dogs ,when i get home ive got plants ripped ouy ,dog bedding everywhere ,washing line pulled down ect ect ....in my book this is what you get when there not walked enough ! pork chews are good like pigs ears ect ect ! But the bottom line is if you dont walk him enough and your not there, then they end up getting bored and distroying your house !


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2008)

My sister has this prob with her bull terrier, She is walked god knows how many times aday, She keeps her occupied by plays with her a good few times for a short time in the garden and she has now invested in the kong which does keep her occupied for ashort time aswell, Ontop of other chew treats like rawhide etc.
But you cannot put it down to a dog not getting walked enough, That could be one of the reasons for someone else but it was'nt one of the reasons for my sisters bully, She is just plain and simple a destructive active bully, And no matter what she does with that dog she just never seems to tire.

I took my sisters dog out with me for the day for 6 hours, Walking there and letting her run all the wile we was there, Walking back laters aswell, I gave her back to my sister, and not even 10 mins later she was up again looking for something to wreck.

Now wtf can that be all about?

My dogs don't do it yet they are treated exactly the same as my sisters?
In all the years of owning bullys i have never in my life seen one so active as this one.


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> My sister has this prob with her bull terrier, She is walked god knows how many times aday, She keeps her occupied by plays with her a good few times for a short time in the garden and she has now invested in the kong which does keep her occupied for ashort time aswell, Ontop of other chew treats like rawhide etc.
> But you cannot put it down to a dog not getting walked enough, That could be one of the reasons for someone else but it was'nt one of the reasons for my sisters bully, She is just plain and simple a destructive active bully, And no matter what she does with that dog she just never seems to tire.
> 
> I took my sisters dog out with me for the day for 6 hours, Walking there and letting her run all the wile we was there, Walking back laters aswell, I gave her back to my sister, and not even 10 mins later she was up again looking for something to wreck.
> ...


I bet i got one worse ! my tia was left just for one hour in her cage the other day while went and picked up a take away,when i got back she had broke the bars outa the cagefing bitch


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2008)

garryd said:


> I bet i got one worse ! my tia was left just for one hour in her cage the other day while went and picked up a take away,when i got back she had broke the bars outa the cagefing bitch


LOL typical bully.
So stubborn and don't give in easy 
My sisters did simalar, She ate abit of the crate tray in half hour, My sister only wanted to pop up me mums to pick something up 

Donno why she does it tho? She is walked enough and given things tokeep her ocupied and played wiv  Can't win


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> My sister has this prob with her bull terrier, She is walked god knows how many times aday, She keeps her occupied by plays with her a good few times for a short time in the garden and she has now invested in the kong which does keep her occupied for ashort time aswell, Ontop of other chew treats like rawhide etc.
> But you cannot put it down to a dog not getting walked enough, That could be one of the reasons for someone else but it was'nt one of the reasons for my sisters bully, She is just plain and simple a destructive active bully, And no matter what she does with that dog she just never seems to tire.
> 
> I took my sisters dog out with me for the day for 6 hours, Walking there and letting her run all the wile we was there, Walking back laters aswell, I gave her back to my sister, and not even 10 mins later she was up again looking for something to wreck.
> ...


I know what your saying and do agree to a point,but you watch the dog whisper/Ceasar millan on tv and he will tell most dog owners thats complaining about Destructive Behaviour At Home,that they dont walk there dogs enough and this is one of the main cause of Destructive Behaviour I agree with him ! Imagine how bad your sisters dog would be if it didnt get walked enough


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2008)

garryd said:


> I know what your saying and do agree to a point,but you watch the dog whisper/Ceasar millan on tv and he will tell most dog owners thats complaining about Destructive Behaviour At Home,that they dont walk there dogs enough and this is one of the main cause of Destructive Behaviour I agree with him ! Imagine how bad your sisters dog would be if it didnt get walked enough


True, Looking at it from that point of view i can see your point.
Bloody ell tho..If my sisters walks her anymore then she does, She would be out all day long lol.


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> My sister has this prob with her bull terrier, She is walked god knows how many times aday, She keeps her occupied by plays with her a good few times for a short time in the garden and she has now invested in the kong which does keep her occupied for ashort time aswell, Ontop of other chew treats like rawhide etc.
> But you cannot put it down to a dog not getting walked enough, That could be one of the reasons for someone else but it was'nt one of the reasons for my sisters bully, She is just plain and simple a destructive active bully, And no matter what she does with that dog she just never seems to tire.
> 
> I took my sisters dog out with me for the day for 6 hours, Walking there and letting her run all the wile we was there, Walking back laters aswell, I gave her back to my sister, and not even 10 mins later she was up again looking for something to wreck.
> ...


Great post!
I was going to say that there can be a number of factors why dogs are distructive.
Food,Excercise,Seperation anxiety etc,so I would look at the whole picture not just the excercise the dog gets.


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> LOL typical bully.
> So stubborn and don't give in easy
> My sisters did simalar, She ate abit of the crate tray in half hour, My sister only wanted to pop up me mums to pick something up
> 
> Donno why she does it tho? She is walked enough and given things tokeep her ocupied and played wiv  Can't win


What you meen like this


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2008)

sallyanne said:


> Great post!
> I was going to say that there can be a number of factors why dogs are distructive.
> Food,Excercise,Seperation anxiety etc,so I would look at the whole picture not just the excercise the dog gets.


TY 
My staffy was distructive many years ago in her younger years because of separation, I took her everywhere with me and when i had to leave her on her own for like shop trips and doing some work ect she would wreck bigtime, She ate a carpet, she swang of my curtains, she ate my bathroom door halfway up ( it looked like a barn door lol ) she wreck my kitchen cupboards she ate my fire surround and the list goes on, All in a short space of time on different accations 
I was told to try separate myself from her for longer periods of time and not take her everywhere with me..i must say..it worked over time, She did get out of it  Thank truck


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2008)

garryd said:


> What you meen like this


LOL glad im not along on this one garry haha.

She stared chewing hers from the sides inwards, Not quite in the middle lol, Altho she was working her way to the middle hehehe.


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> LOL glad im not along on this one garry haha.
> 
> She stared chewing hers from the sides inwards, Not quite in the middle lol, Altho she was working her way to the middle hehehe.


Yeah me and the mrs could get over her doing that in the middle she was trying to dick down underi dont even think she had an hour to do that  she was only left in the cage as she on heat and i didnt want to leve her unsupervised


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2008)

do you think you can buy those cage trays seperate???? mines got a hole in


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2008)

garryd said:


> Yeah me and the mrs could get over her doing that in the middle she was trying to dick down underi dont even think she had an hour to do that  she was only left in the cage as she on heat and i didnt want to leve her unsupervised


LOL awwww.

Goes to show what leanths these bullys will go to too get to something they want, Or even the lenths to get out of something.
They don;t give in easy thats for sure.

What day of season is she on gaz? are u going to breed with her?


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2008)

garryd said:


> do you think you can buy those cage trays seperate???? mines got a hole in


I think you can buy them from croft or ebay seperatly.


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2008)

Yer il'd check out ebay, Or even ask your local pet store, Maybe even try pets at home.
Ya must be able to get them separate somewhere tho.


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> LOL awwww.
> 
> Goes to show what leanths these bullys will go to too get to something they want, Or even the lenths to get out of something.
> They don;t give in easy thats for sure.
> ...


Not yet i am holding her back ,shes only 10mnths and Shes on her 20th day and shes still humping my other bitch at the minute  the boys are seperated from her ! doing my head in though walking her on her own


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2008)

garryd said:


> Not yet i am holding her back ,shes only 10mnths and Shes on her 20th day and shes still humping my other bitch at the minute  the boys are seperated from her ! doing my head in though walking her on her own


Yep thats the only thing when they come into season, Separating them from the boysss.. Can be murder if them boys smell them on ya leg tho lol.

Are you going to breed her with your tri next time round?
He's a nice looking boy  Bet he would sire some lovely looking pups.


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> Yep thats the only thing when they come into season, Separating them from the boysss.. Can be murder if them boys smell them on ya leg tho lol.
> 
> Are you going to breed her with your tri next time round?
> He's a nice looking boy  Bet he would sire some lovely looking pups.


My 10 mnth old is my white bitch and i will do at the end of the year ! But what i am looking to is the future and realy and cant wait to see what those pups will look like from my Fawn bitch and my tri boy ! I would love all fawn pups  wow now there would be a turn up  But then i might have any color as bull terrier was originaly white  but you know this better than me Eolabeo


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2008)

garryd said:


> My 10 mnth old is my white bitch and i will do at the end of the year ! But what i am looking to is the future and realy and cant wait to see what those pups will look like from my Fawn bitch and my tri boy ! I would love all fawn pups  wow now there would be a turn up  But then i might have any color as bull terrier was originaly white  but you know this better than me


OOOOO to tell the truth i can't wait to see what your fawn girl throws out myself lol.
Would be amazing if she had a litter like herself  I may well have to make a trip upto you and have one meself if she did hehehe.


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> OOOOO to tell the truth i can't wait to see what your fawn girl throws out myself lol.
> Would be amazing if she had a litter like herself  I may well have to make a trip upto you and have one meself if she did hehehe.


well if we was lucky it would be nice  But any color bull terrier for me is nice as i love em


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2008)

garryd said:


> well if we was lucky it would be nice  But any color bull terrier for me is nice as i love em


Aww bless, Yer no matter what the color you will for sure love them all and their own lil personallitys.

There is always a fav one in the litter tho, My 1st litter i had a fav tri girl i called barbra lol, She was gorrrgeoussss.

My last litter i had a fav who i called audre hehehe, Mind you i had another second fav called wilma  she was gorgeous aswell.

Ohh f it..They was all gorgeous


----------



## DOG PSYCHOLOGY CENTRE (Feb 11, 2008)

yes garryd is right, execise will help alot, but seperation anxiety is caused by 2 things, 1 lack of exercise 2. he is pack leader, and you leaving the house without his permission makes him go into a panic and he destroys to release his frustration. pack followers dont leave the pack only the pack leader can, but if a packleader leaves for too long like a week, beta will take alpha position, or there will be a fight for alfa, but thats another subject. if your problem is no 2 you need to regain leadership! good luck


----------



## bullbreeds (Jan 14, 2008)

DOG PSYCHOLOGY CENTRE said:


> yes garryd is right, execise will help alot, but seperation anxiety is caused by 2 things, 1 lack of exercise 2. he is pack leader, and you leaving the house without his permission makes him go into a panic and he destroys to release his frustration. pack followers dont leave the pack only the pack leader can, but if a packleader leaves for too long like a week, beta will take alpha position, or there will be a fight for alfa, but thats another subject. if your problem is no 2 you need to regain leadership! good luck


Think you've been reading too many books!........


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2008)

bullbreeds said:


> Think you've been reading too many books!........


Bullbreeds dont be hard on him hes done courses on it he know his stuff


----------



## bullbreeds (Jan 14, 2008)

I is gonna gets me one of them courses!


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2008)

bullbreeds said:


> I is gonna gets me one of them courses!


I dont need em ! i know the lot!


----------



## bullbreeds (Jan 14, 2008)

garryd said:


> I dont need em ! i know the lot!


Not another **cking know all!........


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2008)

bullbreeds said:


> Not another **cking know all!........


What me?? i was only joking you know  or do you mean the new guy !


----------



## bullbreeds (Jan 14, 2008)

garryd said:


> What me?? i was only joking you know  or do you mean the new guy !


No, I was joking too...


----------

